

Invoking the Sputnik Era, Obama Vows Record Outlays for Research  - ashwinl
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/28/science/earth/28speech.html

======
ashwinl
"So I’m here today to set this goal: We will devote more than 3 percent of our
GDP to research and development. We will not just meet, but we will exceed the
level achieved at the height of the space race" -Obama at National Academy of
Sciences

"And today, I’m also announcing that for the first time, we are funding an
initiative - recommended by this organization- called the Advanced Research
Projects Agency for Energy, or ARPA-E."

"This is based, not surprisingly, on DARPA, the Defense Advanced Research
Projects Agency, which was created during the Eisenhower administration in
response to Sputnik. It has been charged throughout its history with
conducting high-risk, high-reward research. And the precursor to the Internet,
known as ARPANET, stealth technology, the Global Positioning System all owe a
debt to the work of DARPA."

